# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Los ríos de Madrid tienen niveles récord de cocaína, anfetaminas y ansiolíticos

## NoRegistrado

> Dos de los principales ríos de Madrid contienen restos de cocaína, anfetaminas, opiáceos y ansiolíticos en concentraciones récord en toda Europa. Así lo muestra un nuevo estudio que, por primera vez, ha medido la presencia de 10 drogas y varios medicamentos en las aguas del río Manzanares, que atraviesa la capital, y el Jarama, en el que desembocan la inmensa mayoría de las aguas residuales de su población.
> 
> Los resultados muestran niveles nunca vistos en análisis similares realizados en otros ríos españoles, incluyendo zonas cercanas a ciudades muy pobladas, como Barcelona. Los niveles, en principio inocuos para las personas, también superan por lo general a los que se registran en otros países europeos donde se han realizado estas mediciones.
> 
> El trabajo resalta que la cocaína es la segunda droga más popular en España tras el cannabis y subraya que nuestro país es líder europeo en el consumo de este estupefaciente entre jóvenes de 15 a 17 años. Al mismo tiempo, señala que las concentraciones de cocaína y sus metabolitos en la orina halladas en los ríos madrileños es la más alta de España y de Europa. El Manzanares y el Jarama superan los niveles vistos en cauces de Italia, Reino Unido, Irlanda y Bélgica y en todas las cuencas fluviales españolas analizadas hasta el momento. Sólo el Llobregat, que desemboca cerca de Barcelona, y el Henares, alcanzan niveles similares a los de Madrid en algún punto concreto, señala el trabajo. En Europa, sólo el río Senne de Bélgica registra niveles superiores de cocaína.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: los ansiolíticos y antidepresivos están entre las pocas sustancias cuyo consumo se ha disparado en los últimos años, según la encuesta del  Plan Nacional Sobre Drogas de 2011-2012. Y los dos ríos de Madrid devuelven esa imagen con uno de los niveles de lorazepam más altos que se han registrado en España (solo Galicia tiene concentraciones similares).
> 
> "Nos llama mucho la atención las concentraciones de todas las benzodiazepinas [el tipo de fármacos al que pertenece el lorazepam]", explica  Yolanda Valcárcel, experta en salud pública y toxicología de la universidad Rey Juan Carlos y directora del estudio, publicado en  Chemosphere. La experta apunta que los niveles registrados "pueden deberse principalmente al elevado consumo que existe, y más en Madrid".
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Madr...190731432.html

Artículo curioso, nunca había pensado en ese tipo de contaminación.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Es más común de lo que parece. Hace como un año o más, ya salió una noticia de que en la Albufera de Valencia encontraron ese mismo tipo de producto en cantidades asombrosas.

----------

